# music



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

What kind of music do we listen to in the kitchen and off hours? Does anyone play in a band?

I was given a subscription to CMJ magazine a few years ago and have been keeping it up to date. They send a CD with each issue. The tunes are a sampling of what's new from techno to folk, rap and rock. It's really swell. they have a web site too.

Got to thinking about music today when I got the chance to hear WFMU FM (New Jersey station) on the radio. Free form radio at it's best. Some weird stuff and some great stuff. Sometimes I will listen to them off the net, but the radio is so much better. 

When I have really intence work to do, Bach in the kitchen. I don't know why, mellow classical music gets the mind moving.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Classical to create, Classic Rock for prep and Oldies to clean by.

To relax, I've gotten into the "nature" sounds. 80's for fun. Sinatra and Nat King Cole for a little Romance...


----------

